

Megaupload Is Back, Without a Domain Name - kurtvarner
http://mashable.com/2012/01/20/megaupload-is-back/

======
iamandrus
Is this just an unofficial fan-created thing or is MegaUpload actually
returning? I didn't see any nasty scripts on the page so it's probably not
malicious.

